# Devolo, adresse IP non configurable



## Ssskai (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voilà ma situation: J'ai acheter une boite devolo. J'ai réussi a les jumeler ensemble, jusque là tout marche. 

Je suis sous Bluewin (c'est mon opérateur) en Suisse, j'ai un modem US Robotics.

J'aimerai utiliser ces devolo pour pouvoir accéder a internet depuis ma PS3 qui se trouve loin du signal wifi. Mais quand je veux configurer le réseau depuis la PS3, l'adresse IP est introuvable, pareil si je teste depuis mon ordinateur...

Que faire?


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Juillet 2010)

Ssskai a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà ma situation: J'ai acheter une boite devolo. J'ai réussi a les jumeler ensemble, jusque là tout marche.
> 
> Je suis sous Bluewin (c'est mon opérateur) en Suisse, j'ai un modem US Robotics.
> ...



Nous avons du matériel Devolo dans une très grande maison de 2 étages avec des murs de 1 mètre en pierre. Nous sommes très contents.
Je te conseille de regarder dans le détail la documentation fournie ou en ligne sur le site de Devolo dont voici le lien :

http://www.devolo.fr/

Il y a un SAV, un infocentre... Il y a un n° de tel pour l'assistance. N'hésite pas appeler.


----------



## Ssskai (12 Juillet 2010)

Si je post içi c'est justement parce que l'assistance de Devolo ne m'apprend rien et ne règle pas mon problème. On dirait qu'ils m'envoient des réponses déjà faites.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Juillet 2010)

Ssskai a dit:


> Si je post içi c'est justement parce que l'assistance de Devolo ne m'apprend rien et ne règle pas mon problème. On dirait qu'ils m'envoient des réponses déjà faites.



Quel matériel Devolo as-tu ?
Es-tu sûr que ce que tu cherches à faire est spécifié dans la documentation technique du pdt Devolo que tu as ?

Nous avons le dLAN®200 AVeasy qui marche parfaitement dans toutes les pièces avec des PC et des Mac.

Nous avons appelé le SAV de Devolo et nous avons été contents des réponses données.
Demande une personne plus technique au SAV.


----------



## Ssskai (13 Juillet 2010)

J'ai une boite Devolo AVeasy starter kit (2 boitiers). Je ne sais pas quoi penser... pour le moment le SAV n'a toujours pas résolu mon problème.


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Juillet 2010)

Ssskai a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà ma situation: J'ai acheté une boite devolo. J'ai réussi a les jumeler ensemble, jusque là tout marche.
> 
> Je suis sous Bluewin (c'est mon opérateur) en Suisse, j'ai un modem US Robotics.



Tu dis que tu as réussi à avoir internet par l'intermédaire des *2 adaptateurs Devolo* : tu branches le câble ethernet du *premier adaptateur* branché à une prise électrique à un port ethernet du modem que tu as. 

Pour avoir internet par le CPL (par le courant électrique) sur ton Mac, il te suffit de brancher le câble ethernet venant du *second adaptateur Devolo* au Mac. 

En fait, pour desservir *un poste*, il te faut *2 adaptateurs.*



Ssskai a dit:


> J'aimerai utiliser ces devolo pour pouvoir accéder a internet depuis ma PS3 qui se trouve loin du signal wifi. Mais quand je veux configurer le réseau depuis la PS3, l'adresse IP est introuvable, pareil si je teste depuis mon ordinateur... Que faire?





Ssskai a dit:


> J'ai une boite Devolo AVeasy starter kit (2 boitiers). Je ne sais pas quoi penser... pour le moment le SAV n'a toujours pas résolu mon problème.



Si tu veux faire profiter *2 postes le Mac et la PS 3*, il te faut un troisième adaptateur.
Voilà le type de produit Devolo qu'il te faut : dLAN® 200 AVplus Network Kit avec 3 adaptateurs 

http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/5_dlan-200-avplus_network-kit_contenu-du-coffret_5.html?l=fr

Il suffit de faire reprendre ton Devolo AVeasy starter kit *2 adaptateurs *par ton revendeur pour un dLAN® 200 AVplus Network Kit avec *3 adaptateurs*


----------



## Ssskai (14 Juillet 2010)

Visiblement j'ai pas été clair ou je me suis pas fais comprendre...

J'ai 2 boitiers, j'ai simplement essayé de me connecter avec le Mac, après j'aimerais que ça marche avec ma PS3, mais ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Juillet 2010)

Ssskai a dit:


> Visiblement j'ai pas été clair ou je me suis pas fais comprendre...
> 
> J'ai 2 boitiers, j'ai simplement essayé de me connecter avec le Mac, après j'aimerais que ça marche avec ma PS3, mais ça ne marche pas.



J'avais compris que cela marchait avec le Mac et pas avec la PS 3.
L'adaptateur doit mémoriser l'adresse de ton Mac et a des difficultés avec la PS 3.
Il existe un logiciel fourni par Devolo qui te permet de configurer toi-même.
Voilà le lien :

http://www.devolo.fr/consumer/downloads-7-dlan-200-aveasy.html?l=fr

C'est plus compliqué mais c'est comme celà que nous avons réussi à connecter plusieurs machines.
Le plus simple est d'avoir un adaptateur par machine, c'est pourquoi je te proposai un autre adaptateur pour ta PS 3.


----------



## Ssskai (15 Juillet 2010)

Heu je me suis toujours pas fait comprendre.

Sur le mac, ça ne marche pas non plus. 

J'ai absolument pas envie de connecter de manière définitive mon mac au Devolo. Je n'ai pas besoin d'une troisième boite, étant donné que j'ai qu'une seule machine à connecter (la PS3).

De plus leur système n'est simplement pas opérationnel, il me dis ne pas détecter de Devolo une fois, ensuite 20 minutes plus tard, là oui, c'est une M sans nom.


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Juillet 2010)

Ssskai a dit:


> Heu je me suis toujours pas fait comprendre.
> Sur le mac, ça ne marche pas non plus.
> J'ai absolument pas envie de connecter de manière définitive mon mac au Devolo. Je n'ai pas besoin d'une troisième boite, étant donné que j'ai qu'une seule machine à connecter (la PS3).
> De plus leur système n'est simplement pas opérationnel, il me dis ne pas détecter de Devolo une fois, ensuite 20 minutes plus tard, là oui, c'est une M sans nom.



Ah bon je croyais que celà marchait sur le Mac. Tu dis que tu as réussi "à jumeler ensemble, jusque là tout marche." (ton premier message) 

Bien, tu ne veux que connecter la PS 3 après avoir fait un essai avec le Mac (c'est ce que tu dis).

Il y a un mode d'emploi très bien fait dans les matériels Devolo. L'as-tu lu ???
Tu fais un essai avec le mac avec un adaptateur, puis avec le même adaptateur tu voudrais brancher la PS 3. Bref, maintenant plus rien ne marche. 

Je te conseille d'appeler le SAV, en demandant la procédure pour réinitialiser les adaptateurs.

Je te rappelle que Devolo est le leader européen du CPL. Ils ont d'excellents produits que nous utilisons. Ils nous donnent entière satisfaction.


----------

